# Amarillo Or Por Hop Rhizome Wanted.. Can Anyone Help



## steve.m (9/3/08)

Hi 
I am looking for an Amarillo of Pride of Ringwood hops rhizome. I can't find them anywhere on the www. Ebay hasa generic hop plant for sale but they arent either ot these varieties. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/3/08)

As a matter of interest from someone who is thinking about planting their own hops, are there any specific hop varieties that are best suited to certain climates? The answer may be obvious to some, but to me all hop plants "look" the same. I like amarillo, cascade,EKG and northernbrewer, but I don't want to plant a variety that won't produce.

BYB


----------



## randyrob (9/3/08)

Hey Steve,

give up on getting amarillo it is a patented hop variety. as for the POR it just isn't the right season for getting hop rhizomes infact i'm just about to harvest mine so your either 6 months to late or 6 months to eary :icon_cheers: 

Rob.


----------



## lowtech (9/3/08)

steve.m said:


> Hi
> I am looking for an Amarillo of Pride of Ringwood hops rhizome. I can't find them anywhere on the www. Ebay hasa generic hop plant for sale but they arent either ot these varieties.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



HERE is a hot tip.

THIS page has some search results

POR that is.


----------



## MHB (9/3/08)

Not only is Amarillo privately owned, I believe importing any would be illegal.

Same applies to Rhizomes from everywhere except possibly New Zealand.
We have a virtually disease free hop industry in Australia, in an attempt to keep it that way the quarantine rules prohibit importing hop products that are unprocessed, (except from NZ) and I am sure Rhizomes count as unprocessed.

No only would importing Rhizomes be very irresponsible I am pretty sure that if you get caught you will be up a very hefty fine.

MHB


----------



## lochrockingbeers (10/3/08)

Look for varieties that are known for high vigour and production - there are several websites that you could google up to get this information. In general, the German noble varieties aren't great growers or producers, although hersbrucker tends to be better. I would go more with mt hood if you are after something like a german hop. Pride of ringwood and cluster do well in australia and are widely grown commercially. Many of the american varieties such as chinook and columbus grow and produce well also.


----------



## chovain (10/3/08)

You need to start looking around about June for rhysomes.

The two normal channels for homebrewers in Australia are:
* Hopswest on ebay (who I understand lurks here on AHB)
* Grumpies, who sell on behalf of a Tassie grower, and normally put up details a couple of months before they become available.

I don't know of any way of getting Amarillo, but either of those sources will be able to supply you with POR.


----------



## steve.m (10/3/08)

Thanks guys
I was after a hop that had a fruity flavour. There is a seller on Ebay selling a rhizome at eh moment but it is not a named variety.


----------

